# Review of Stainless Steel Spill Proof, splash Free dog Bowl



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I bought this one for the crate.








MIDWEST Stainless Steel Snap'y Fit Dog Kennel Bowl, 2.5-cup - Chewy.com


Buy MidWest Stainless Steel Snap'y Fit Dog Kennel Bowl, 2.5-cup at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tom, some posters here had suggested that to me. I was looking for something on the floor.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the review, Skylar! How wide is the opening? Do long poodle ears go into the water while they drink?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I bought this one for the crate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that for my bird. I haven't put it in his cage yet, but I can tell you now that it is a _very _tight fit into the bracket. I've even tried pulling the sides of the bracket apart a bit, and it's still difficult to get the bowl in our out. 

For my puppy, I'm probably going to buy another bucket. INDIPETS Heavy Duty Pail with Hooks, 2-qt - Chewy.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Newport said:


> Thanks for the review, Skylar! How wide is the opening? Do long poodle ears go into the water while they drink?


With the special rim, in the small of the two sizes (1lb, not the 4 lb) it measures 3.5”. Plenty of room to drink and keep most ear feathers out of the bowl. Without the rim it’s 5.5” wide


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

TeamHellhound said:


> For my puppy, I'm probably going to buy another bucket. INDIPETS Heavy Duty Pail with Hooks, 2-qt - Chewy.com


 I have this pail for my minipoo that use during competition because I can clip it to her crate And not worry about spilling. I use a carabiner to secure it. I thought it was too large for a 10 week old minipoo. Fits my adult well and would work with a spoo puppy.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, very helpful


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Check out Basispet.com, stainless steel bowls, made in the USA. They were recommended here by one of our members, and she was not wrong.


----------

